# Id please...



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

View attachment 191727


Said to be a Black Diamond Rhom???, only pic the guy sent me.....

Thank you


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

picture is too small to have a good look..


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

k, I'll see if i can get a better pic from the guy


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> View attachment 191727
> 
> 
> Said to be a Black Diamond Rhom???, only pic the guy sent me.....
> ...


I recently purchased a black diamond rhom about a week ago, he's 4 inches

I was asking the same question...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Both fish appear to be rhoms, but from the pics ( lack of quality- and small fish size) theres a chance of compressus. Black diamond is a common name based primarily on appearance when its older you will see if it has "diamonds" or not.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> Both fish appear to be rhoms, but from the pics ( lack of quality- and small fish size) theres a chance of compressus. Black diamond is a common name based primarily on appearance when its older you will see if it has "diamonds" or not.


Mine looks like it has a lot of orange


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> View attachment 191727
> 
> 
> Said to be a Black Diamond Rhom???, only pic the guy sent me.....
> ...


I recently purchased a black diamond rhom about a week ago, he's 4 inches

I was asking the same question...
[/quote]

The one with the multiple photos looks more like the Guyana Rhom. -- MC


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

holeinnet said:


> View attachment 191727
> 
> 
> Said to be a Black Diamond Rhom???, only pic the guy sent me.....
> ...


I recently purchased a black diamond rhom about a week ago, he's 4 inches

I was asking the same question...
[/quote]

The one with the multiple photos looks more like the Guyana Rhom. -- MC
[/quote]

Yea, I thought it was a guyana also when i just received it


----------

